# Game 80 Thread: Lakers vs Kings



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (54-25, T-1st Place)

vs.









Sacramento Kings (54-25, T-1st Place)

Sunday, Apr. 11
12:30 pm 
at Kings 
TV: ABC 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

</center>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Rick Fox is Listed as 


> Questionable Sun. vs Sac. 4/10


Fox, who dislocated his right thumb Friday night, could be in a splint for up to three weeks, the Los Angeles Times reports.

He is Day-to-day


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Rick Fox's right thumb had to dislocate this time. :no:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

This will be the ultimate test for the Lakers. Going into a hostile Arco Arena where the cow bells ring like there is no tomorrow. This game will outcome how much the Lakers really want this championship! 

The Kings @ full strength now that Bobby Jackson is back. The Lakers sorta @ full strength i wouldnt consider Rick Fox's injury serious. My Easter Sunday would be perfect with a Laker win. :gopray: This is going to be one hell of a game people!

As of for me...*The playoffs start Sunday against the KINGS! *  :boxing:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Words cannot describe how huge this game is.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Both of these teams are looking trash right now so it might be a matter of who screws up less. Whoever takes this game SHOULD win the Pacific division. But knowing the Lakers they'd win this game and then lose the Warriors or JailBlazers again. Hell, maybe both of em.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

If Lakers play the Kings the way they did when they blew them out, then this will be another easy win. If the Lakers play the Kings the way they played the Spurs, Blazers and Grizzlies recently, then the Kings will win by about 10 points. 

Hopefully the light switch is in the “On” position.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I havent seen the Kings play good enough to beat an elite team in a loooooonnnnnnnngggggggggg time... I hope they turn it on... And i hope Bobby Jackson will play...


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

If Bibby and Peja show up and play the way they are capable of, we are in for a long Easter Sunday. If the Lakers bring their "A" game to ARCO, it sure will be interesting.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

It all depends on what Adelman does folks...we know these players can play. We know Kobe can say HEY!, we know Shaq can dunk. We know Peja can drill threes, we know Bibby is clutch. 

All comes down to how Adelman inspires the team. If he inspires them, Lakers get blown out by 10+. If he doesn't, Lakers are the ones handing out the blowout.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

I see Shaq in foul trouble. I see Shaq missing free throws. I see Kobe taking lots of shots, and yelling hey. I see Slava playing no D. I see George playing like a guy stealing money. And I see Bibs lighting the Mitten up all day. I would  to see a Laker win today:yes: , but I expect a big Sac win.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Just listened to the news on NBA Fastbreak that Rick Fox is indefinitely out for rest of the season.

Devean George will be a starter with Fab Four.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> I see Shaq in foul trouble. I see Shaq missing free throws. I see Kobe taking lots of shots, and yelling hey. I see Slava playing no D. I see George playing like a guy stealing money. And I see Bibs lighting the Mitten up all day. I would  to see a Laker win today:yes: , but I expect a big Sac win.


:no: :no: 

BTW, Ghiman, were'nt the bells banned in Cowtown?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> BTW, Ghiman, were'nt the bells banned in Cowtown?


:yes:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Pretty crazy, but I had a dream that Kareem Rush hit the game clinching shot and made the score 93 - 83 Lakers, so im sticking with dream and why were the cowbells banned?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> Just listened to the news on NBA Fastbreak that Rick Fox is indefinitely out for rest of the season.
> 
> Devean George will be a starter with Fab Four.


Best news I've heard in quite a few weeks. Seriously.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Id rather have Fish start and move Kobe to 3, Goerge is pretty useless, dunno what happened to the guy who started the season. 


Anyhow, I hope Shaq decides to play defense today.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Should be a fun game. I just hope the borefest (NJ vs. Philly) doesn't last longer than it should. It seems like we're always joining the Lakers in progress on ABC.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> Id rather have Fish start and move Kobe to 3, Goerge is pretty useless, dunno what happened to the guy who started the season.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I hope Shaq decides to play defense today.


Then we wouldn't have a backup PG. I'm sure PJ would do this if we did have a capable backup.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Man is The PHL v NJ game Boring,


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What a load of bull****.

Webber just pushed Malone out of the way to score and no foul was called. Then, Shaq doesn't do anything and he gets a foul called on him on the other end.

The second one was a foul on Shaq, but the first wasn't even close. This is just such a bunch of crap. How the hell are we supposed to win this game if they're going to get calls like that?

I hate Vlade. He doesn't know how to play defense, so he just pussies out and flops all over the place. The league will be better without his whoring ***.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

George is completely useless.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq has to get involved...and Kobe hasnt taken a shot?????


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It doesn't help that we suck, either.

Shaq and Kobe took 0 shots, while Medvedenko and Russell took 8 or 9.

Just horrible offense. The triangle sucks, I said it. The triangle sucks.

It might have worked in the past, but it's not working now. When Shaq and Kobe don't get a shot off in the first quarter, and we are down by 16...we know that we as a team are sucking and that our offense is sucking. Not only is it sucking. In fact, it is sucking a tremendous amount of balls.

The game's over after only 12 minutes. Once again...absolutely pathetic.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Doc Rivers said something very interesting and I agree with it. The days of Shaq just going off and decimating your frontline are over IMO (especially now that he gets called for offensive fouls), so they are doubling Kobe and letting everyone else beat them. 

Shaq is struggling to get position under the hoop (again because of off. foul calls) and the rest of the Lakers look like they are stuck in mud. Payton hasn't done ****. When the heck is he going to show up?


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> It doesn't help that we suck, either.
> 
> Shaq and Kobe took 0 shots, while Medvedenko and Russell took 8 or 9.
> ...



Well, people keep complaining about Kobe taking too many shots right? they should be happy.

And Im already used to this though, going down by double figures and then trying to get back into it in the 4th quarter...Its easter damnit, and Im not happy.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Man, another bad foul.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

That third foul on shaq was a horrible call, even the announcers said so. But its not just the refs, the Kings are running us out the buliding, they are returning the *** whooping we gave them.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The *****ing about the Lakers getting the calls better stop right now.

The Kings are clearly getting all of the calls and being favored in this game.

Well said by Doc Rivers, "If the refs are going to start calling touch fouls, then Shaquille O'Neal should go to the free-throw line every time he touches the ball."

It's just ridiculous the way this game is being called. 

Then that ref has the nerve to call a technical on Shaq. Let's not even talk about how Vlade delayed the game by standing on the middle of the court for half a minute and staring at the ref, when Brad Miller was coming in for him.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> The *****ing about the Lakers getting the calls better stop right now.
> 
> The Kings are clearly getting all of the calls and being favored in this game.
> ...




The NBA is plagued by bad calls, its not just this game. Theres nothing that can be done about it.


..

Down by...alot at halftime, I dont think there will be a comeback here.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

frustrating.. :upset:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

When the hell are they going to call an over-the-back foul?!!!

Good God! Songaila and the rest of those thugs have mauled over Malone and Slava about 5 times to get a rebound.

And I can't believe Brad Miller. Two cheap-*** screens on Fisher, then he throws an elbow at Malone. Brad Miller is just a punk.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe and Shaq shouldn't even bother to play in the second half. They'll only embarrass themselves even more.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This Sucks :upset:


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Just an observation:

The Lakers look like a bunch of kids playing pick-up basketball. Play some defence or let the bench do it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

There Goes That
:upset: 

The Jinx of K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T. Will Haunt Us Forever


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

The entire team sucked today, they cheated themselves, the fans..they cheated the NBA fans who were eagerly awaiting this matchup...I hope they feel good on their flight to LA.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This loss has ended our season. If we can't win that, no way we win the title.

We need to re-sign Kobe, and make some major changes this offseason. Signing Payton and Malone just hasn't worked out. Payton doesn't ever give it 100% and Malone just let Chris "Supposed to be washed up" Webber pummel him.

I was totally opposed to this before, but it may be time for the Lakers to part ways with Shaq. I have no clue who we could trade him to, though.

As for Phil Jackson, get out. He does nothing to fire this team up.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

wow...pretty much the worst game I've seen this year. (at least with the big 4 in)

If this is any sign of things to come, we are screwed. However, it's probably not gonna happen. Kobe and Shaq were absolutely horrible. I just don't think however that this can happen 4 times out of 7. We will still probably be okay in the playoffs. But man oh man were we owned today.

We'll probably land the fourth seed and grab a date with the Mavs. That should be an entertaining series. Shaq should dominate that one, just as he should have today.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

what happened to rush at the end? Looked really serious.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Derek Fisher showed a lot at the end. We was the only one who played intensely. He should start over GP in the next game to send Gary a message.

And great, now Rush is injured too.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Derek Fisher showed a lot at the end. We was the only one who played intensely. He should start over GP in the next game to send Gary a message.
> 
> And great, now Rush is injured too.




Ive been saying thay all along, Fish should start..just move Kobe..Fisher cannot be effective consistently playing ten minutes.


Why not do it? Lord knows we get absolutely 0 production from that 3 spot now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You cannot have Fisher, Payton and Kobe all in the starting lineup. We wouldn't have a backup PG. I'm talking about moving Payton to the bench for a game to let him know he needs to work harder.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

I can't believe LA fans are as bad as Philly fans.

Trade Shaq? Yikes. What a bad mistake..

It will never happen anyway, Nobody is that stupid.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> You cannot have Fisher, Payton and Kobe all in the starting lineup. We wouldn't have a backup PG. I'm talking about moving Payton to the bench for a game to let him know he needs to work harder.



So then nothing is going to change, because Phill will NOT bench Gary. And benching him wont make him play harder, if he cant play hard knowing this could be his last chance at a ring, NOTHING will.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> I can't believe LA fans are as bad as Philly fans.
> 
> Trade Shaq? Yikes. What a bad mistake..
> ...


Welcome to LaLa land Buddy


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Amazing how a bunch of vets could look so discombobulated. I'm sure PJ will put a positive spin on it. He might even say that the Kings don't scare him once again.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

I never said a thing about trading Shaq, so dont lump in all "fans" together.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Call me supersitious, but Lakers never do well on Sunday's afternoon/evening games. 

Back to the game, it took Kobe 24+ minutes to score a bucket. If the ball isn't in his hands, most likely he ain't gonna be fired up. Lakers kept themselves very close to Kings in the second half. Had Lakers make the run in first half, they could have took advantage. This is the second time Kobe-Shaq combined made second least 18 pts in 8 seasons together. 

However, give the credit where its due. Kings played well(defensively), and it will be interesting to see how they play against Denver tomorrow.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> Best news I've heard in quite a few weeks. Seriously.


 

Today, Krush went down. Horace Grant is probably not gonna make it. With Rick Fox out, this season Lakers will never get over players injury.

..and you call that best news in weeks.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

KOBE BRYANT 3-13 *8* Pts
SHAQUILLE O'NEAL *4-6* 10 Pts 5 Reb
Stanislav Medvedenko *3-9*



...lol, must be the blue.


Nah, props to Sac-town for thouroughly whoopin that ***..


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Lynx, How dare you question ehl's opinion? Don't you know his opinion is always right and everyone else is wrong. 

And Damian, please stop being so negative about the Lakers or some people on this board will start accusing you of caring too much, crying wolf, putting on an act that is tired an old, being dramatic, being predictable and boring, ranting and whinning, giving up on the Lakers, not giving the Lakers enough credit, being a fairweather bandwagon fan, and basically not having a life because life goes on no matter if the Lakers win or lose. :grinning: :grinning: :grinning: 

Thank god it was a great Sunday at the Masters.:yes:


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

One more thing...

Do you guys think Kobe was being pressured to get his teammates involved? Im listening to a radio show here in LA and they were talking about this. I dont think I saw Kobe try his lil pump fake today even when he was 1-on-1 with Doug...I dunno...who's watching the next two games?



OR..did he say; "you guys think Im shooting too much?, then, heres the ball.."


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Fracture, Kobe was double-team every time he got the ball. So, he threw the ball to George, Payton and Malone who knocked it down. I don't think Kobe avoided to take shots. He's the guy who doesn't likes to quit.

It's just that Kings defence on him, hacking Shaq was good today.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!
> I never said a thing about trading Shaq, so dont lump in all "fans" together.


I got caught up in the moment and I did.:laugh: 

But him missing free-throws makes watching us lose even harder.   

Why Lakers?!!! WHHHHYYYYYY?!!!! 

P.S. Go Angels.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> P.S. Go Angels.


that was the only good part of my day


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> And Damian, please stop being so negative about the Lakers or some people on this board will start accusing you of caring too much, crying wolf, putting on an act that is tired an old, being dramatic, being predictable and boring, ranting and whinning, giving up on the Lakers, not giving the Lakers enough credit, being a fairweather bandwagon fan, and basically not having a life because life goes on no matter if the Lakers win or lose. :grinning: :grinning: :grinning:
> 
> Thank god it was a great Sunday at the Masters.:yes:


Oh, I have a life. I just get so damn pissed off when I have to waste 2 and a half hours of it watching a bunch of guys who don't care about the game fumble around on a court. Coming on here is a great way to vent anger about that.

The thing about me is that I just love basketball. Two of the things that I enjoy most are playing basketball and watching my favorite team on TV. Seeing how those guys just didn't give a 100% effort out there just really ticks me off. They pretty much just accepted that they lost after the 1st quarter, and didn't put up much of a fight after that. I hate when I have to waste time. Had they lost and given their all (as in, had the game gone down to the wire), it would have been an entertaining afternoon.

Don't accuse me of not having a life when you watch golf on TV.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

OK sports fans, this is what I saw today and I watch every minute of every Laker game.

It appears that all those egos which we have finally kicked in.

I really think some of the players told Kobe he has been shooting too much, so he decided to pout the whole 1st half. He did prove a point, without his shooting we suck.

No matter that he was dbl teamed as he has been double teamed a lot and still manages to score points. The second half he was double teamed and still drove to the hoop and got fouled.

At the beginning of the game, it looked as though the rest of the team were playing keep away from Kobe. 

There are some internal problems with this team, which I figure are related to EGO'S.

Hopefully they can resolve their internal problems before the playoffs.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> 
> And Damian, please stop being so negative about the Lakers or some people on this board will start accusing you of caring too much, crying wolf, putting on an act that is tired an old, being dramatic, being predictable and boring, ranting and whinning, giving up on the Lakers, not giving the Lakers enough credit, being a fairweather bandwagon fan, and basically not having a life because life goes on no matter if the Lakers win or lose. :grinning: :grinning: :grinning:




LA is Made For Prefection, And Right Now They Dont Have it..Bottomline Its An Opinion and he has a right to say what he wants , And To Be Honnest I Feel The Same Way, THEY STINK, PERIOD


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> I really think some of the players told Kobe he has been shooting too much, so he decided to pout the whole 1st half. He did prove a point, without his shooting we suck.


Well, sometimes he does let the game come to him at the beginning of the game. He's done that quite a bit this season. However, for him to then only take one shot in the 2nd Q was very strange.

And yes, without Kobe Bryant shooting the ball, we...well, let's just say we aren't very good.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow, props to the Laker fans for giving props to the Kings, showed a little more class than i did last time the Kings lost  , i liked how the Kings doubled Kobe forcing him to give it up, but Kobe obviously wont have that type of game again, and neither will Shaq... One more win for the Kings and it seals it...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, sometimes he does let the game come to him at the beginning of the game. He's done that quite a bit this season. However, for him to then only take one shot in the 2nd Q was very strange.
> ...


yeah you guys blow without kobe. he just wasn't playing like himself though.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Damian & Chris*

I guess you didn't get the sarcasm in my post. I have gotten bashed on this board for complaining about the Lakers. I agree with both of you, they stink! 

By the way, I have 2 TVs in my den, that is how I watched the Masters at the same time as the LA game. And, we will see on Monday what the TV ratings say about how many people were also "getting a life" on Sunday afternoon during the 3pm-6pm time slot.:yes:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i still dont see any sarcasm


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

In watching this game, one of the main things I noticed was this:



*SLAVA MEDVEDENKO SUCKS.*


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Took you that long to notice that


:wait:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> Took you that long to notice that




:laugh: 



Well, I've seen some decent stuff out of him throughout the year, but he really isn't a good player. Passing to Slava is like passing to a black-hole.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Slava plays well when the offense is flowing, which it obviously hasn't been for weeks. 

Kings played great D and were energtic. Lakers looked lost and unprepared, probably because of the coaching staff, maybe injuries, who the heck knows. Overall a terrible game.

Only good that'll come out of this is that the Lakers may not have to face the Rockets in round 1. HCA isn't necessary unless the Lakers don't play championship caliber ball, in which case they don't deserve to win anyway.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I have no comment. 

I'll be like Phil Jackson during the interview when he said, "I have no comment and i am very dissapointed on how the team played" My feelings exactly. 

This Lakers better get their heads out of their a**** because it's pretty close to playoff time. 

PS: props to the Kings for the excellent defense.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

This is just a whack team. I can't wait to see if Mitch tinkers with it this offseason. That being said, we've still got two months of basketball left. Hopefully, we can pull together and win some damn games. Here is what the stars need to do:

Shaq-He needs to stop forcing the action so much. It seems like when he doesn't touch the ball for long periods, he tries to force things. This results in quick shots and offensive fouls. He's got to be more patient. He's got to hold on to the ball long enough to draw defenders to his area. This will open up the outside shot for us. Hopefully, our shooters can make their shots. Also, he needs to stop with the touch fouls. Shaq's slow *** is not going to strip the ball from anyone. Even if he does, the refs are still going to call a foul on him. He needs to concentrate on blocked shots and rebounds and leave the steals to people like Payton, Malone, and Kobe.

Kobe-He needs to strike a balance between being a scorer and playmaker. The Lakers will lose most of their games if Kobe plays like he did in the first half. If he was sulking about his teammates criticism then he needs to grow up. They had a valid point when they said that he needs to be more patient but we're not going to win with him shooting one shot in the first half. I'd like to see him drive more and either create shots for others or draw fouls. I don't think he took more than 4-5 FTs all day today. That is something else that needs to change. 

Malone-He's playing smart basketball (except for today) but he just can't seem to find his grove. He's missing the open jumpers on offense and is a step slow on defense. If his knee is really hurting then maybe he should take the next few days off. We're going to need him healthy for the playoffs.

Payton-His defense has been terrible but that looks like its not going to change. However, I would like to see more changes on offense. I want to see him initiate the fastbreak more. It seems like we're running less than we did at the beginning of the year. Right now we're struggling to score points and I'd like to see him take charge more. I'd also like to see more of him in the post. His jumper comes and goes and his post skills are still useful. Phil should run more plays for GP in the post.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Rick Fox is a worthless player at this point in his career. That much should be blatantly obvious.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Well, to be fair with Rick Fox, he returned from injury after a long time. Still, if healthy, Rick Fox is a good defender and has been. PJ said if Rick is well enough, he'd include him in the playoff roster.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> ...please stop being so negative about the Lakers or some people on this board will start accusing you of caring too much, crying wolf, putting on an act that is tired an old, being dramatic, being predictable and boring, ranting and whinning, giving up on the Lakers, not giving the Lakers enough credit, being a fairweather bandwagon fan, and basically not having a life because life goes on no matter if the Lakers win or lose. :grinning: :grinning: :grinning:
> 
> Thank god it was a great Sunday at the Masters.:yes:


There is a difference between constantly berating the Lakers when it is not completely deserved and ripping the Lakers when they put on a performance like yesterday.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Any POG Nominations?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> Any POG Nominations?


Can I nominate a Kings player?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> Any POG Nominations?


Doug Christie 

(He used to be a Laker)


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Don't worry about this game guys. Shaq and kobe wasn't even in this at all, shaq was in foul trouble and he avoid most of the drive in and kobe was constantly double team. Have to say the kings show some great D, some how they can always cover everybody while doing double team, unlike the lakers getting lost in def. This will not happen again and pj will come up with some master plan i hope.


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

i think that if shaq andf kobe played like they normally do,then WE would have hammered them again....but with divac flopping and malone gettin shoved by CWEBB all game,it took shaq out of his game.....and as for kobe-i expect him to erupt for 35-38 points tomorrow and shaq to grab 15 boards


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> Any POG Nominations?


Derek Fisher


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> Any POG Nominations?


Kobe Bryant :whoknows:

He tried to get his teamates involved so I don't know.


----------

